# Honda eu2200i 125v instead of 120v?



## captaindomon (Aug 19, 2019)

Hi everyone,

I'm happy to join the forum, and I apologize if this has been answered (I searched for it but couldn't find it). I have a new Honda eu2200i, I replaced a Champion 75537i with it. My question is the Honda runs at 125v, where the Champion ran at 120v (no load, that was just their nominal voltage).

Does anyone know why the Honda runs "hot" voltage compared to the standard 120v US voltage? It's not high enough to damage anything really, but I'm curious why they have it configured for the higher voltage.

Thanks!
-Captaindomon


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

Anything from 105V to 132V is considered "acceptable" line voltage, with 120V being optimal. I have 5 generators (none are inverters) and they all output between 115V and 127V at no load, with three of them in the 120-122V range.


----------



## captaindomon (Aug 19, 2019)

Thank you!


----------



## Predator (Sep 19, 2017)

As voltage goes up...current goes down.


V=IR


You may want to check to see if it will handle the rated load.
A few volts higher and then a problem would be suspected.


You wouldn't want to find out there's a problem...........just when you need it.


Just for the record, all 3 of my Inverter generators sit within 1 volt of 120v at no load, and within 2v at 50% load....including my trusty Honda eu2000is


----------



## captaindomon (Aug 19, 2019)

It doesn't seem to be a fault specific to my generator. In this video: 



 you can also see that the Honda eu2200i always runs at 127 v when idle. So it seems to be a design feature by Honda?


----------

